# john Deere 930 moco



## vermeer1031 (Dec 22, 2012)

i'm looking at buying a john Deere 930 moco and i was just wounding what everyone tough of them?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Whats your location and are you getting rollers or flails and what kind of hay do you primarily grow?

Regards, Mike


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Basically good machines. The cutterbar is made of cast iron segments that tend to crack on rocks. The roller or impeller drive is an exposed gear system that tends to wear the gear teeth. Cut quality is excellent and they have one of the better shear protection systems. One of the heavier machines out there so you will want a big enough tractor.


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

We run a 630 and a 830 moco both with flails. They are the toughest pieces of equipment we have. I have accidentally mowed over t-posts, logs, a drag/harrow made of chains and a 4 inch pipe (bent the pipe). Pulled it all out and kept on going. They are heavy so you'll want plenty of tractor pulling it. Your fuel consumption will increase quite a bit but that's the trade off when you go to a mower with a conditioner.

I'm not sure if your looking to buy new or not or what comes standard on the 930 moco but I would suggest getting a mower with the rockshaft swivel hitch (I think that's what it's called). It helps you turn a lot tighter than the basic hitch system. We have the basic version and it's irritating trying to make a sharp turn without tearing up U - joints on the driveline or cracking the tongue (expensive fix).


----------



## vermeer1031 (Dec 22, 2012)

i'm running a custom operation in south Texas. the type of crop that i'm cutting depends on the weather but mostly coastal and some Sudan. this cutter has the impeller on it, it looks like a good cutter but looks very heavy, the only problem i have is this cutter is a 140 miles away, so we have to come up with a plan to get it on my flatbed trailer any suggestions?


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

2 good sized loader tractors to lift it and then back the trailer under it.. Its gonna be wide though.

And yes a mower with a swivel hitch for the 3 point hitch, may take a bit longer to hookup, but it saves time and wear and tear in the field.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vermeer, I do not know what type of Sudan that you grow in your region, but John Deere does not recommend impellers for thick stemmed or cane type crops over 5 feet tall.

Regards, Mike


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

The 930 should not be confused with the 630 and 830. Those are current models while the 930 is much older and not available with the swivel hitch.


----------

